# electric fence,opinions ?



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I am only considering this,and would like some opinons on an electric fence?Thanks


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

They're junk. Won't stop another critter from getting into your yard, may not keep your critter from getting out either. Someone could easily steal your pup. A child may enter your yard which MAY be a lawsuit waiting to happen. The wire can split without you knowing. The list goes on and on. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are referring to the one where the dog wears a collar, I definitely recommend the wireless system over the underground.

With the underground fence, the dog gets shocked if he runs across where the wire is buried. It ONLY zaps him as he runs across. Some dogs will brave that momentary shock to escape. Another downside to it is that he can't come back into the yard without getting shocked again as he crosses the line. So why would he want to?

With the wireless system the dog has a specific radius to run in. If he leaves the area he receives a correction until he returns to within the radius. There is no outsmarting it. The only drawback to the wireless system is if you have a very small or oddly shaped yard. The radius from the transmitter is a perfect circle of varying sizes depending on how you set it, but you may not be able to make that area remain within your property if your yard is small or oddly shaped....

I use the wireless fence to stop whichever dog is out excercising from going into my horse pasture and chasing the horses...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Do not trust these systems especially with this breed. We get enough crap from people who do not properly contain there dogs. This IMO is a lazy mans tool, either use a proper dog run , proper chain set up or leash your dog and walk it. I am huge against these shock collars and electric fences and invisible fence stuff. It is not safe and most dogs if presented with something worth taking a shock for they sure will. Waste of money IMO, for the same amount you can do a proper chain set up or look on CL or somewhere for a dog run or fence a part of your yard if you can.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

St. Francis made some good points about other things gettin in ur yard.



SHARON MOYA said:


> If you are referring to the one where the dog wears a collar, I definitely recommend the wireless system over the underground.
> 
> With the underground fence, the dog gets shocked if he runs across where the wire is buried. It ONLY zaps him as he runs across. Some dogs will brave that momentary shock to escape. Another downside to it is that he can't come back into the yard without getting shocked again as he crosses the line. So why would he want to?
> 
> ...


A friend of mine had a wireless one set up to shock his dog if she got within jumping distance of the fence... the problem that arose was the dog ended up thinking it was the fence shocking her. So she would ignore the shock jump the fence and run untill she got far enough away and the shock stopped.

Worthless in my *opinion*.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

a front page newspaper article waiting to happen :hammer:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

By the sounds of it Sharon is using it while she is out there working them just as a backup from letting them get to the horses. Being out there involved and supervising is alot different then just turning the dog out and expecting the electric fence to do all the work.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> By the sounds of it Sharon is using it while she is out there working them just as a backup from letting them get to the horses. Being out there involved and supervising is alot different then just turning the dog out and expecting the electric fence to do all the work.


if one is preoccupied with something else it still shouldnt be trusted.. imo if your 100% focus isnt on the dog it SHOULDNT be loose


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> A friend of mine had a wireless one set up to shock his dog if she got within jumping distance of the fence... the problem that arose was the dog ended up thinking it was the fence shocking her. So she would ignore the shock jump the fence and run untill she got far enough away and the shock stopped.
> 
> Worthless in my *opinion*.


The one I use corrects them until they return in the radius of the transmitter. They can't run away from it.



angelbaby said:


> By the sounds of it Sharon is using it while she is out there working them just as a backup from letting them get to the horses. Being out there involved and supervising is alot different then just turning the dog out and expecting the electric fence to do all the work.


Thank You AngelBaby. You are absolutely correct. My dogs are only allowed run-time in the yard when I am out there with them. I would never leave them unsupervised.

We just bought a large acreage out in the country, and are still trying to finish clearing trees and stumps so we can put up solid fencing. No point in putting up fence before the bulldozers come.

We want the dogs to get time out of their kennels without having to worry about them taking off or chasing horses... I have a couple of run lines for pups to train on, but I don't feel they give the freedom to run and play that the wireless fence does, and my kids can't play with the dogs on run-lines or chains...


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I have never had one,nor wanted one but my neighbor had one with his small dog and it worked. I was either going to buy this or a bigger kennel,I will def. go with a kennel,seems safer.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I run into alot of people in my line of work who have these fences and they end up telling me that they eventually turn off the "shock" because their dog is now trained to it's whereabouts. Of course, this is when I punch them in the face.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> I run into alot of people in my line of work who have these fences and they end up telling me that they eventually turn off the "shock" because their dog is now trained to it's whereabouts. Of course, this is when I punch them in the face.


Thats what my neighbor does,he had his dog on it for a few years and now he goes without the collar everyday and never leaves the yard,but its a little cocker spaniel,my dog would take a run for it given the opportunity.upruns:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck pitbullove


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> I run into alot of people in my line of work who have these fences and they end up telling me that they eventually turn off the "shock" because their dog is now trained to it's whereabouts. Of course, this is when I punch them in the face.


That's assualt...it's battery!!:flush:
Sooooooo...when you go to jail for your crimes, I will watch the two boys for ya!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Goemon said:


> That's assualt...it's battery!!:flush:
> Sooooooo...when you go to jail for your crimes, I will watch the two boys for ya!


LOL, visiting hours are between noon and 3 on Sundays...bring the boys and a good joke:cop:


----------

